# Tejano Super Car Show



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone have any info on the Tejano Super Show in Odessa, TX this year. All I know that it's going to be on November 18. Looking for info on the "HOP".


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE HOP YET. BUT I KNOW THAT WE WILL BE THERE. READY TO GET DRUNK.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

texas death match its going down


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we are there for sure...we've been waiting for this show...it will be the final installment in our PREMIER issue....see you guys and gals there.....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 28 2007, 10:49 PM~8665914
> *Anyone have any info on the Tejano Super Show in Odessa, TX this year.  All I know that it's going to be on November 18.  Looking for info on the "HOP".
> *



Ill hit you up tuesday with the info Mikey..........


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*Tejano Lowrider usually posts up the flyer right after the vegas supershow.or you can give them a call @ Bajito 2000 Paint & Body in Odessa Tex.will get you the number later on talk to Nick Jr.*


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

432-337-2189 is the number to call


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

Best show in Texas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Aug 31 2007, 07:47 PM~8689445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adhlowrider (Aug 1, 2005)

nick has info and entry forms on myspace is site is www.myspace.com/tejanosupercarshow


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 1 2007, 06:40 AM~8691200
> *
> 
> 
> *


then this will be a good combination........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Sep 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8716510
> *
> 
> 
> ...






dammmmmmmmmmmm i'm going 2 this 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 09:29 PM~8716700
> *dammmmmmmmmmmm i'm going 2 this 1  :biggrin:
> *


vamos cabron.....looks like quite a few of us are going...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 09:35 PM~8716772
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


      

when's the 64 gonna be done......let's take her to Tejas...


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

Well be there, been waiting for this show all year long. "TEAM BLVD"


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Sep 1 2007, 01:05 AM~8690953
> *Best show in Texas!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 4 2007, 08:38 PM~8716821
> *
> 
> when's the 64 gonna be done......let's take her to Tejas...
> *





:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOMEBODY POST DA ADDRESS 2 THIS EVENT PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2007, 09:11 AM~8720069
> *SOMEBODY POST DA ADDRESS 2 THIS EVENT PLEASE  :biggrin:
> *






ector county coliseum its on andrews hwy.


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 08:29 PM~8716700
> *dammmmmmmmmmmm i'm going 2 this 1  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Sep 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8716510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2007, 09:11 AM~8720069
> *SOMEBODY POST DA ADDRESS 2 THIS EVENT PLEASE  :biggrin:
> *


Ector County Coliseum

Ector County Coliseum
4201 Andrews Highway
Odessa, Tx. 79762

*Like Big Nick Hernandez says "All roads lead to Odessa on Tejano carshow weekend"*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Sep 5 2007, 09:32 PM~8726469
> *Ector County Coliseum
> 
> Ector County Coliseum
> ...




TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*SolitoS Car Club Illinois & Texas will be there in full effect!!!*


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

KLIQUE EL PASO WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

been waiting for this show all year


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Look Forward so seeing some Representation from West Texas !!


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :guns: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Sep 5 2007, 09:32 PM~8726469
> *Ector County Coliseum
> 
> Ector County Coliseum
> ...




GRACIAS


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Lubbock texas always competes in odessa see everyone there . http://youtube.com/watch?v=HlTEO5ZZc3c


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Last years was car show was fkn awesome, hopefully I"ll be able to make this years...


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone have the rules for the hop?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Sep 10 2007, 12:15 AM~8755558
> *Anyone have the rules for the hop?
> *


Good question


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE THE RULES FOR THE HOP YET?????
:dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: ESTILO EL CHUCO WILL BE REPRESENTING


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We do it BIG HOMIES. :0 
#1 in TEXAS; You Know Who We Are.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im hoping to make this 1 although my wife is due to drop my baby girl that weekend so maybe il have to stay at home lol


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL BE THERE THIS YEAR 4 SURE/


----------



## VATOSYVICLAS (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*no matter where your from this is the show to attend.if you've never been mark your calendars. NOV 18th Ector County Coliseum is the place to be .this show has the most Bajitos in 6 Diff Buildings plus outdoors than any show in Texas.*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 20 2007, 12:24 PM~8833546
> *no matter where your from this is the show to attend.if you've never been mark your calendars. NOV 18th Ector County Coliseum is the place to be .this show has the most Bajitos in 6 Diff Buildings plus outdoors than any show in Texas.
> *



I'M STILL TRYING 2 CONVINCE DA WIFE


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Sep 6 2007, 06:59 PM~8733394
> *SolitoS Car Club Illinois & Texas will be there in full effect!!!
> *


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt 4 the big show


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_WILL BE THERE!!!_


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I wanna go...We'll see...cuz it's two weeks after Los Magnificos...but I really wanna go


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

workin on the monte to bust out at odessa


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*t
t
t
*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 31 2007, 07:47 PM~8689445
> *we are there for sure...we've been waiting for this show...it will be the final installment in our PREMIER issue....see you guys and gals there.....
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talkin bout... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8859391
> *Thats what im talkin bout... :biggrin:
> *


we'll make sure to get some Hypnotized rides....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8862244
> *we'll make sure to get some Hypnotized rides....
> *


hell yes.. we gonna really be bustin ass on the 63 now so we can roll up there with the best of em.



we will keep in touch Toro....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8862244
> *we'll make sure to get some Hypnotized rides....
> *


I've never been to this show but def. gon make it. i herd nothing but good things from fello members...gotta go check it out for myself. when will the mag be available?set date?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2007, 09:38 PM~8863287
> *I've never been to this show but def. gon make it. i herd nothing but good things from fello members...gotta go check it out for myself. when will the mag be available?set date?
> *


I'll be making an announcement in a few weeks....we got a few things to work out but if all goes well..and it is going pretty good right now...we should debut the Premier issue in late December or early January......the Odessa show will be the last show we put in the 1st issue so maybe a week or two after that, we should be going to print......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 24 2007, 09:41 PM~8863310
> *I'll be making an announcement in a few weeks....we got a few things to work out but if all goes well..and it is going pretty good right now...we should debut the Premier issue in late December or early January......the Odessa show will be the last show we put in the 1st issue so maybe a week or two after that, we should be going to print......
> *


Cool, we will def keep in contact see when it drops so we can get some copys. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2007, 09:45 PM~8863352
> *Cool, we will def keep in contact see when it drops so we can get some copys. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8862244
> *we'll make sure to get some Hypnotized rides....
> *


SolitoS "G" rides to Toro :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ive been waiting for this show all damn year. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Sep 1 2007, 02:05 AM~8690953
> *Best show in Texas!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x1000


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 3 2007, 08:11 AM~8922469
> *SolitoS "G" rides to Toro  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


tu sabes que si....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to everyone know we something new coming out in late December of this year......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366140











and the Tejano Super Show will be in the Premier Issue...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2007, 07:48 AM~8922668
> *just wanted to everyone know we something new coming out in late December of this year......
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366140
> ...


 hell yeah thats what am talking about can't wait for this mag or the show :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

On-line pre-registration is up and running. 
Online Registration and Mail-In Registration Forms

Don't forget, we are celebrating our 25th Annual with $25 pre-registration. And model cars MUST pre-register.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how far frm austin


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 4 2007, 10:03 AM~8931006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
ANY DATES ON THESE SHOWS?


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 7 2007, 06:07 PM~8948726
> *how far frm austin
> *


 5 hrs


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8955183
> *5 hrs
> *


pretty far away i'll see whats up :0


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

It's worth it bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 9 2007, 07:55 AM~8958704
> *It's worth it bro. :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## carucha64 (Jul 4, 2007)

:wave: Miguel what's happening


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

40 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8955791
> *pretty far away i'll see whats up :0
> *


well worth its a nice drive


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Still working on making it. I guess it all depends on our car show and how we do. We are giving lots of awards this year. We planned it several years ago. Our 25th and the WEGO tour awards are Auh......lots of money, but It will be worth it to celebrate.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Be nice to meet some of the Layitlow Tejano homies  can't wait for this show


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 9 2007, 04:15 PM~8962566
> *well worth its a nice drive
> 
> 
> *



you know.. we been there the past 2 years. 26 hrs drive and happy to do it again....


here is the cover for this show










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 11 2007, 09:57 AM~8976827
> *you know.. we been there the past 2 years.  26 hrs drive and happy to do it again....
> here is the cover for this show
> 
> ...




suerte homies i wanted 2 go pero vamos a bautizar my sister in law's kid so maybe next year


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 11 2007, 10:07 AM~8976548
> *Be nice to meet some of the Layitlow Tejano homies    can't wait for this show
> *



whats up bro when r u getting into town?


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 11 2007, 09:57 AM~8976827
> *you know.. we been there the past 2 years.  26 hrs drive and happy to do it again....
> here is the cover for this show
> 
> ...


Like that cover, that car is the president of our car clubs ESTILO CAR CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 3 2007, 08:11 AM~8922469
> *SolitoS "G" rides to Toro  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


see you on Tejas Gotti....come by the booth and say what's up


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Oct 11 2007, 05:03 PM~8980123
> *Like that cover, that car is the president of our car clubs ESTILO CAR CLUB :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



if it was the tejano supershow, it had to have a tejano ride. que no?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

wish i could be there


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 11 2007, 01:02 PM~8977750
> *whats up bro when r u getting into town?
> *


Should be there Friday morning carnal.......we leaving Thursday morning around 12:00-1:00am somewhere around there...... we gonna go straight to Lubbock with our carnales out there...... :cheesy: Maybe we'll meet up homie 

Oh and Toro lla sabes homie I'll swing by the booth for sure carnal count on it homie......can't wait for this show I hear nothing but good things about it :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:57 AM~8976827
> *you know.. we been there the past 2 years.  26 hrs drive and happy to do it again....
> here is the cover for this show
> 
> ...


20hrs for us homie :0 :angry:  :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there gon be anything going on the day before?we plan on getting there friday night...where are the spots out there?cruise spots/chill spots?


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 12 2007, 12:58 PM~8986761
> *if it was the tejano supershow, it had to have a tejano ride.  que no??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2007, 08:10 PM~9000600
> *Is there gon be anything going on the day before?we plan on getting there friday night...where are the spots out there?cruise spots/chill spots?
> *


Clubs: Grahms, Club Mystiq, La Playa
Pool Halls: Billy Weirs Billiards, Fast Eddies
Sports Bar: Buffalo Wild Wings
Cruize spots: Clement Ave. in the Southside 
A couple of the shops have partys.



:biggrin: Oh yea Strip Clubs, Jaguars Gold and Platnium :thumbsup: 

If you want more info PM me.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Big Ed's Shop is the party spot on the southside right off Clements. Home of Team West Texas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC+Oct 14 2007, 10:50 PM~9001665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for info. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 15 2007, 06:16 AM~9003284
> *Big Ed's Shop is the party spot on the southside right off Clements. Home of  Team West Texas
> *



whats up homeboy!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 14 2007, 09:33 AM~8996705
> *Should be there Friday morning carnal.......we leaving Thursday morning around 12:00-1:00am somewhere around there...... we gonna go straight to Lubbock with our carnales out there...... :cheesy:  Maybe we'll meet up homie
> 
> Oh and Toro lla sabes homie I'll swing by the booth for sure carnal count on it homie......can't wait for this show I hear nothing but good things about it :thumbsup:
> *


I hear the same......one of the baddest shows around......


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 14 2007, 09:33 AM~8996705
> *Should be there Friday morning carnal.......we leaving Thursday morning around 12:00-1:00am somewhere around there...... we gonna go straight to Lubbock with our carnales out there...... :cheesy:  Maybe we'll meet up homie
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

IS THERE ANY HOTEL INFO OR RECOMMEND WHERE WE SHOULD STAY?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 14 2007, 11:50 PM~9001665
> *Clubs: Grahms, Club Mystiq, La Playa
> Pool Halls: Billy Weirs Billiards, Fast Eddies
> Sports Bar: Buffalo Wild Wings
> ...


Do they still jam out at Dos Amigos?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 15 2007, 10:04 AM~9003789
> *whats up homeboy!!!
> *


wut it dew homie you ready for this year almost party time otra vez.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 15 2007, 12:53 PM~9005477
> *wut it dew homie you ready for this year almost party time otra vez.
> *



you already know big homie!!!! we getting into town friday!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

that whole weekend there is always something goin on. :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2007, 08:10 PM~9000600
> *Is there gon be anything going on the day before?we plan on getting there friday night...where are the spots out there?cruise spots/chill spots?
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 15 2007, 02:22 PM~9006275
> *that whole weekend there is always something goin on.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah theres something everywhere u go.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES TEXAS will be in support of my Camarada Nick Hernandez in Odessa this year on 11-18-07 and hopefully some of our other members from the different chapters like ARIZONA and maybe LOS ANGELES will be representing. *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 15 2007, 02:22 PM~9006275
> *that whole weekend there is always something goin on.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool, jus getting ready that way i can look it up on map quest...and hit up the spots :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 15 2007, 05:16 AM~9003284
> *x3*





> *</span>*


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

BEST IN TX. make it every year homie BIG ED should have my brothers 62 ready 4 the show


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 14 2007, 09:50 PM~9001665
> *Clubs: Grahms, Club Mystiq, La Playa
> Pool Halls: Billy Weirs Billiards, Fast Eddies
> Sports Bar: Buffalo Wild Wings
> ...


a joe what about hooters :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 4 2007, 12:03 PM~8931006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No Dallas Show????


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 8 2007, 08:29 PM~8748418
> *Lubbock texas always competes in odessa see everyone there .                            http://youtube.com/watch?v=HlTEO5ZZc3c
> *


hit me up on a p.m.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*Good San Anto has a stop on the tour.can't wait to attend this show is there a set date for the San Anto Show yet. oh yeah with all these events going down is this a 2 day show or a long ass day for all just wondering *


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 16 2007, 11:27 AM~9014455
> *a joe what about hooters :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Tony, How could I forget all the chi-chonas at Hooters. :wow: :wow: :wow: Yeah homies checkout Hooters too.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 16 2007, 04:41 PM~9016372
> *Good San Anto has a stop on the tour.can't wait to attend this show is there a set date for the San Anto  Show yet. oh yeah with all these events going down is this a 2 day show or a long ass day for all just wondering
> *


Good thing the show is in San Anto, i like the out of town shows. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 15 2007, 05:16 AM~9003284
> *Big Ed's Shop is the party spot on the southside right off Clements. Home of  Team West Texas
> *


TEAM 432 AND I THINK ITS DA SAME BUT I THINK DA GOATS HAVE TEAM W.T. WAS UP HOMIE MORE THAN WELCOME BUT RIGHT ON IT KINDA EARLY BUT I WILL POST PEACE!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

See you guys there.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

getting close !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 15 2007, 05:55 PM~9007310
> *TECHNIQUES TEXAS will be in support of my Camarada Nick Hernandez in Odessa this year on 11-18-07 and hopefully some of our other members from the different chapters like ARIZONA and maybe LOS ANGELES will be representing.
> *



Fixing to Send of the Reg forms...............



For anyone that was looking for them heres a link..

Tejano Super Car Show


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 16 2007, 05:02 PM~9016877
> *Sup Tony, How could I forget all the chi-chonas at Hooters. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Yeah homies checkout Hooters too.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2007, 08:10 PM~9017770
> *Good thing the show is in San Anto, i like the out of town shows. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC+Oct 14 2007, 10:50 PM~9001665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

Q-vo Chuckle, Big ed, and prophecy cant wait to wit u homies again


----------



## RO D-TOWN V.P (Sep 4, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE REPRESTIN TO DA FULLEST!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Oct 17 2007, 08:42 PM~9026397
> *Q-vo Chuckle, Big ed, and prophecy cant wait to wit u homies again
> *



whats up bro


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Getting ready. Going to drop of the car Friday to get ready for the show. See you guys there.


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

not much and u is ur bro coming


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WHEN IS PRE REG. DEADLINE???


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 19 2007, 07:31 AM~9037493
> *WHEN IS PRE REG. DEADLINE???
> *


PM Tejano Lowrider on this thread:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365109

or call them up at 432-337-2189


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

take to the top!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you all there.....


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hey toro you bringin the girl 2 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Oct 20 2007, 04:19 PM~9046793
> *hey toro you bringin the girl 2  :biggrin:
> *


shit he better!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Oct 20 2007, 04:19 PM~9046793
> *hey toro you bringin the girl 2  :biggrin:
> *


no, but I got a couple from Tejas in the works...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Registration(s) sent :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 22 2007, 08:41 AM~9055823
> *Registration(s) sent  :biggrin:
> *


see you there homie


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 22 2007, 08:57 AM~9055906
> *see you there homie
> *


Count on it homie


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 22 2007, 07:57 AM~9055906
> *see you there homie
> *


toro when u guys heading out im thinking of going to the show. get back to me


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 22 2007, 11:33 AM~9057015
> *toro when u guys heading out im thinking of going to the show. get back to me
> *


we are leaving wednesday night....it's about a 24 hour trip.....if you are ready to roll let me know bro......


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 22 2007, 07:34 PM~9061149
> *we are leaving wednesday night....it's about a 24 hour trip.....if you are ready to roll let me know bro......
> *


im looking for a trailer i sold mine, so im gonna hit up some of the homies see what i can do. when u guys coming back, right after the show or u leaving monday,


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm about 90% sure that me and the Los Magnificos crew will be hitting this show up....

I begged and I begged....I wish my mom could go though...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 10:01 AM~9064501
> *I'm about 90% sure that me and the Los Magnificos crew will be hitting this show up....
> 
> I begged and I begged....I wish my mom could go though...
> *



 ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 23 2007, 01:03 AM~9063160
> *im looking for a trailer i sold mine, so im gonna hit up some of the homies see what i can do. when u guys coming back, right after the show or u leaving monday,
> *


I think Monday after a couple shoots.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 10:01 AM~9064501
> *I'm about 90% sure that me and the Los Magnificos crew will be hitting this show up....
> 
> I begged and I begged....I wish my mom could go though...
> *


hmmmmm I think Ms. Dani and 








would make a good combination....what you think????


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 23 2007, 02:34 PM~9066764
> *hmmmmm I think Ms. Dani and
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 04:21 PM~9067579
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lil Ghost (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

tt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn I hope its not all windy over there !


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

its west texas bro, its more than likely gonna be cold and windy!!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 25 2007, 08:49 AM~9080432
> *its west texas bro, its more than likely gonna be cold and windy!!!!
> *


QUANTO DENIERO 4THE HOPP IF GOOD OJ WILL BE THERE LOOKING FOR LITTLE RED MISS RIDING HOOD  :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 25 2007, 10:35 AM~9080757
> *QUANTO DENIERO 4THE  HOPP  IF GOOD OJ WILL BE THERE LOOKING FOR LITTLE RED MISS RIDING HOOD   :barf:  :roflmao:
> *



who dat ? miss riding hood? :


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 25 2007, 09:35 AM~9080757
> *QUANTO DENIERO 4THE  HOPP  IF GOOD OJ WILL BE THERE LOOKING FOR LITTLE RED MISS RIDING HOOD   :barf:  :roflmao:
> *



the money is always good at this show. never a question of where is my money. but the same goes for the competition. everyone that hops is there... the best part is the challenge hops... 

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLEEEEEEEE............


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 25 2007, 11:28 AM~9081527
> *the money is always good at this show.  never a question of where is my money.  but the same goes for the competition.  everyone that hops is there...    the best part is the challenge hops...
> 
> LETS GET READY TO RUMBLEEEEEEEE............
> *


rules for the hopp NOO DOUBLE NO GET STUCK ONLY AFTER THE SHOW WIT A FAT STEAK QUE NO RICKY BOBBY  T T MUTHA F TOPP


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Houston will be the house! Wheres the party going done?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Oct 25 2007, 03:40 PM~9083131
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

ITS TIME AGAIN FOR <span style='color:red'>" HODESSA " </span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Oct 25 2007, 02:40 PM~9083131
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Oct 25 2007, 02:40 PM~9083131
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT UP LUBBOCK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

What is the host hotel looking like this year? Heard it might be the Quality Inn once again. Anybody know????????


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

see you at the show homies


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Wish I could go, but Jon needs a baby sitter. He'll be there.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

hno:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 25 2007, 05:11 PM~9084162
> *WHAT UP LUBBOCK!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


qvo :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Oct 25 2007, 02:40 PM~9083134
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 26 2007, 10:06 AM~9088497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's sucks...i wish you could have got to go this year


----------



## Finest Few (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

LOCO GOAT GETING READY :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Oct 28 2007, 11:08 AM~9100063
> *LOCO GOAT GETING READY :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


whats there to get ready???? that goat only comes out once a year..... take him out for a walk every once in a while que no chava..... o i forget u'll need to build him a new colla this year!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

t t t


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

whats up big ed you ready for tha show???


----------



## Lil Ghost (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 28 2007, 08:34 PM~9103224
> *whats there to get ready???? that goat only comes out once a year..... take him out for a walk every once in a while que no chava..... o i forget u'll need to build him a new colla this year!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 28 2007, 08:34 PM~9103224
> *whats there to get ready???? that goat only comes out once a year..... take him out for a walk every once in a while que no chava..... o i forget u'll need to build him a new colla this year!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que ondas big ed, thats why the locogoat has a big yard to feed all year and be ready. but you know how it is when you sit and just eat. :biggrin: :biggrin: you need to work it out before tha show. :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 30 2007, 12:41 PM~9115019
> *whats up big ed you ready for tha show???
> *


getting close fitted body today....fitting motor n tranny 2morrow n than its all down hill!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 30 2007, 09:48 PM~9118828
> *getting close fitted body today....fitting motor n tranny 2morrow n than its all down hill!!!
> *


que pasa hermano?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 30 2007, 09:48 PM~9118828
> *getting close fitted body today....fitting motor n tranny 2morrow n than its all down hill!!!
> *


que pasa hermano?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

que onda big ed uffin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 30 2007, 08:48 PM~9118828
> *getting close fitted body today....fitting motor n tranny 2morrow n than its all down hill!!!
> *


 sounds good cant wait to see how that car comes out


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2007, 09:00 AM~9121543
> *:werd:
> *


remember...2:00 pm official LayItLow picture at the Impalas Magazine booth


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2007, 09:03 AM~9121563
> *remember...2:00 pm official LayItLow picture at the Impalas Magazine booth
> *


LOL, ok, well, I'll text me directions to your booth at the show.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## bombsaway (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Oct 25 2007, 09:02 AM~9080147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.....that's what my homies n me call odessa Hodessa...mad horny ass females just looking for dick...like one hyna told us...its like shopping for them...they get to pick and choose.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2007, 10:05 PM~9119514
> *que pasa hermano?
> *


WAS HAPPENING TORO


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 30 2007, 10:18 PM~9119542
> *que onda big ed  uffin:
> *


Q-VO B U COMING 2 ODESSA


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

19 dayz till the show Happy Holloween peoples :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 31 2007, 09:09 PM~9127314
> *19 dayz till the show Happy Holloween peoples  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 19 days don't remind me......I better get back to work.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

* are you getting the MENUDO Ready Big Ed .*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

aaaaawww shit is ed making his menudo again this year?????? :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 1 2007, 02:48 PM~9131597
> *aaaaawww shit is ed making his menudo again this year??????  :0
> *




*I hope so it was good as hell last year especially after all that beer and those Mixed Drinks Kita was making *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 1 2007, 02:04 PM~9131743
> *I hope so it was good as hell last year especially after all that beer and those Mixed Drinks Kita was making
> *



 you already know !!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 31 2007, 06:46 PM~9126061
> *WAS HAPPENING TORO
> *


aqui no mas...just made my hotel reservations for odessa


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 1 2007, 07:20 PM~9134261
> *aqui no mas...just made my hotel reservations for odessa
> *


thanks for the reminder!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 1 2007, 01:04 PM~9131743
> *I hope so it was good as hell last year especially after all that beer and those Mixed Drinks Kita was making
> *


i think i'll will be changing da menu this year!!! i hnow da menudo was good but it went bad bc ppl didnt eat enough so this year i think we're just fire up da pit and cooking RED HOT LINKS like da first year everbody got 2gether in 2004.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 1 2007, 08:46 PM~9134856
> *i think i'll will be changing da menu this year!!! i hnow da menudo was good but it went bad bc ppl didnt eat enough so this year i think we're just fire up da pit and cooking RED HOT LINKS like da first year everbody got 2gether in 2004.
> *


 :0 LOCATION?









:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 1 2007, 08:46 PM~9134856
> *i think i'll will be changing da menu this year!!! i hnow da menudo was good but it went bad bc ppl didnt eat enough so this year i think we're just fire up da pit and cooking RED HOT LINKS like da first year everbody got 2gether in 2004.
> *



:biggrin: thats whats up big ed !!!! see you in about 15 days!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 1 2007, 09:46 PM~9134856
> *i think i'll will be changing da menu this year!!! i hnow da menudo was good but it went bad bc ppl didnt eat enough so this year i think we're just fire up da pit and cooking RED HOT LINKS like da first year everbody got 2gether in 2004.
> *



*orale it's all good we will bring some german sausage to add on there tambien.*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 2 2007, 07:27 AM~9137549
> *orale it's all good we will bring some  german sausage to add on there tambien.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

movin down to odessa next yr so ill be there next time


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 2 2007, 08:41 AM~9137594
> *movin down to odessa next yr so ill be there next time
> *



orale this is a show you dont wanna miss once your down here


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 2 2007, 09:40 AM~9138385
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



y u cryin , load up the fam and come on!!!!! ill come pick u up


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 2 2007, 07:13 AM~9137508
> *:biggrin:  thats whats up big ed !!!! see you in about 15 days!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 2 2007, 11:15 AM~9138582
> *y u cryin , load up the fam and come on!!!!! ill come pick u up
> *


shit I wish...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 28 2007, 09:49 PM~8665914
> *Anyone have any info on the Tejano Super Show in Odessa, TX this year.  All I know that it's going to be on November 18.  Looking for info on the "HOP".
> *


http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e160/brownrekluse/11x17posterartist1copy.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

chuckles go get your bro and tell him to bring his ass to the show


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 1 2007, 07:46 PM~9134856
> *i think i'll will be changing da menu this year!!! i hnow da menudo was good but it went bad bc ppl didnt eat enough so this year i think we're just fire up da pit and cooking RED HOT LINKS like da first year everbody got 2gether in 2004.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Techniques Texas Chapter will be there !!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 1 2007, 09:26 PM~9135739
> *:0 LOCATION?
> :biggrin:
> *


call when u get here 432-337-2311or 432-230-2509


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD+Nov 2 2007, 10:40 AM~9138385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
:biggrin: mira ay ta el ride just yell at him hey weitfor meeee. :roflmao: *


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 3 2007, 11:54 AM~9145662
> *why you crying get happy cabron quiere un happy meal
> :biggrin: mira ay ta el ride just yell at him hey weitfor meeee. :roflmao:
> *


Wife just had a baby, won't be able to make it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*THEE ARTISTICS* will be there!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 2 2007, 06:52 AM~9137648
> *orale this is a show you dont wanna miss once your down here
> *


u got that right ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 2 2007, 09:40 AM~9138385
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Dry your eyes fool...... :biggrin: How's the baby doing homie? I'm going to chill in amarillo for a bit after the show, i'll hit you up when i get there.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 3 2007, 03:23 PM~9146668
> *Wife just had a baby, won't be able to make it.
> *


*orale well congrats to you and the wifey. there's always next years. cuidate bro.*


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 4 2007, 02:12 AM~9150046
> *Dry your eyes fool...... :biggrin:  How's the baby doing homie? I'm going to chill in amarillo for a bit after the show, i'll hit you up when i get there.
> *


You goin to be takin pix at the show? I'll see you there.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*ttmft *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 2 2007, 10:06 PM~9143678
> *call when u get here 432-337-2311or 432-230-2509
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 4 2007, 08:38 PM~9154006
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *


Congrats!! :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*10 days and counting*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

same day and time next week I'll be starting my 25 hour drive to Odessa....... :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 01:00 AM~9180965
> *same day and time next week I'll be starting my 25 hour drive to Odessa....... :thumbsup:
> *


*orale here's our part of the menu for Sat night party @ Big Ed's Shop next weekend we gonna bring some ribs and some sausage links to throw on the pit .everybody is invited. hope to see you there.**come out to the shop and kick it with us Toro*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 8 2007, 01:02 AM~9180974
> *orale here's our part of the menu for Sat night party @ Big Ed's Shop next weekend we gonna bring some ribs and some sausage links to throw on the pit .everybody is invited. hope to see you there.come out to the shop and kick it with us Toro
> *


we'll be there homie......this is my first trip and want to be a part of as much as I can....I hear big things about the Tejano Super Show and all the gente that weekend.....I can't wait.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 01:00 AM~9180965
> *same day and time next week I'll be starting my 25 hour drive to Odessa....... :thumbsup:
> *



daaaaamn bro thats a journey! but its worth it


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 01:09 AM~9180998
> *we'll be there homie......this is my first trip and want to be a part of as much as I can....I hear big things about the Tejano Super Show  and all the gente that weekend.....I can't wait.....
> *


 orale homie see you there.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 02:09 AM~9180998
> *we'll be there homie......this is my first trip and want to be a part of as much as I can....I hear big things about the Tejano Super Show  and all the gente that weekend.....I can't wait.....
> *


Jesse, you'd better go next year too homie, I'm missing this year but will be back next.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 02:19 AM~9181320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 8 2007, 08:12 AM~9181928
> *daaaaamn bro thats a journey! but its worth it
> *


hell yeah....but what's a car show without a little road trip??? hehehehehe.....damn...I should try to figure out how many miles I traveled this year.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 8 2007, 08:19 AM~9181968
> *orale homie  see you there.
> *


there's no way I'm gonna miss it....pm me your number bro..and as soon as we touchdown I'll make that call


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 8 2007, 10:36 AM~9182624
> *Jesse, you'd better go next year too homie, I'm missing this year but will be back next.
> *


hell yeah...you better get ready to toss back some Coronas next year then....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*t
t
t
*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 9 2007, 04:07 PM~9192406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB WILL NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME. WE ARE GETTING THINGS DONE TO OUR CARS SO WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE,BE SAFE AND REPRESENT EL PASO HARD. :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 9 2007, 04:07 PM~9192406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*slow down there youngster or you gona be lookin like this :barf: then your goona be wondering why :banghead: *


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

LOCO GOAT READY...... GONA COME OUT AND PLAY NEXT SUNDAY... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 2 2007, 11:51 AM~9139678
> *shit I wish...
> *


come on fool you can roll down in the range with me if amy aint havin the baby that weekend no excuses homie


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

GOT MY REG. FORM IN AND PAYED FOR SO I AM SET :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

ESTILO will be there for sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*ttmft*


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

I just heard something on the local news. For the last month the police dept. have been setting up "Safe Zones". In these "safe zones" they heavy patrol a certain high traffic street looking for traffic violations for a solid week. well guess what? They're "safe zoning" Clements this week. For some of you that don't know that is the major cruise spot in the southside and is usually packed on car show weekend. So be careful if you decide to cruise Clements.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*good looking out homie*


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 11 2007, 07:55 AM~9202612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard the DOGGSTAR will be there???? :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 12 2007, 09:13 AM~9208640
> *I just heard something on the local news.  For the last month the police dept. have been setting up "Safe Zones".  In these "safe zones" they heavy patrol a certain high traffic street looking for traffic violations for a solid week.  well guess what?  They're  "safe zoning" Clements this week.  For some of you that don't know that is the major cruise spot in the southside and is usually packed on car show weekend.  So be careful if you decide to cruise Clements.
> *


No surprise.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ANY CHEAP HOTELS IN THE AREA? OR WHAT DO U GUYS RECOMMEND


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Nov 12 2007, 12:00 PM~9209729
> *ANY CHEAP HOTELS IN THE AREA? OR WHAT DO U GUYS RECOMMEND
> *



how cheap are we talking about cuase there's some really cheap ones onwest second street. but i wouldn't recommend those


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

6 more days


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

*


WERE ON OUR WAY!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!*


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*up we go *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

2 more days before we hit the road.......


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Nov 11 2007, 09:54 PM~9207059
> *ESTILO will be there for sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR ESTILO WILL BE THERE WITH AT LEAST 30SOMETHING RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 10 2007, 10:39 AM~9197310
> *slow down there youngster or you gona be lookin like this  :barf: then your goona be wondering why :banghead:
> *


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

* ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE DOIN IT "REAL BIG"!!*


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 13 2007, 09:16 AM~9217522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 13 2007, 10:23 AM~9217557
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*ttmft*


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't wait to see everyone this weekend in Odessa, make sure you come visit the Los Magnificos Promotions booth to purchase your 2008 Fantasy fulfilled calendar while supplies last!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

IF YOU ARE READING THIS YOU SHOULD BE CLEANING YOU CAR!!!! :biggrin: 

SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 14 2007, 12:18 AM~9223647
> *Can't wait to see everyone this weekend in Odessa, make sure you come visit the Los Magnificos Promotions booth to purchase your 2008 Fantasy fulfilled calendar while supplies last!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to pick one of those up......


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 AM~9224912
> *IF YOU ARE READING THIS YOU SHOULD BE CLEANING YOU CAR!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Mexican gotta take a lunch break sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 14 2007, 11:35 AM~9226444
> *:biggrin: Mexican gotta take a lunch break sometimes. :biggrin:
> *



UMMM TACOS :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Oct 31 2007, 06:47 PM~9126067
> *Q-VO B U COMING 2 ODESSA
> *


yes sir


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Your web address for Tejanosupercarsshow.com is down, I am looking for detail on rules for the hop...don't wanna drive 20 plus hours and not be in a class...LMK Big homie we want to leave friday nite....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 14 2007, 11:27 PM~9231303
> *Your web address for Tejanosupercarsshow.com is down, I am looking for detail on rules for the hop...don't wanna drive 20 plus hours and not be in a class...LMK Big homie we want to leave friday nite....
> *


i dont have a hopper/dancer but as far as i know the rules are as is 

rule #1 there are no rules
rule # 2 see rule #1
always PLENTY of Competition out here


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i aint taking my ride but ill be there kicking it with my new uce homies!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WEGO WORLD TOUR CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!!!!!!!!!! WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! 1 CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS ALL IT TAKES!!!!!!!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

MUCH RESPECTS GOIN OUT TO ALL THA LOWRIDERS HEADED OUT TO ODESSA !!!! YOU KNOW THE "WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS" HAVE TO REP TEJAS JUST AS BIG AS THA STATE !!!!

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS" 1 CHAPTER,1 CHAMPION !!!!!!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Have a safe trip everybody, boy cant wait to see the hop!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

im leaving for odessa this evening, i think we are gonna go party at la playa tonight. but im not 100 on wheres its at? anyone know


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 16 2007, 09:20 AM~9240838
> *im leaving for odessa this evening, i think we are gonna go party at la playa tonight. but im not 100 on wheres its at? anyone know
> *


Damn *****, you goin for the whole weekend?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 16 2007, 09:27 AM~9240880
> *Damn *****, you goin for the whole weekend?
> *


and im off monday brother bud. this is my muffuggin vacation!!! some people go to disney world and some people go to odessa


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 16 2007, 08:20 AM~9240838
> *im leaving for odessa this evening, i think we are gonna go party at la playa tonight. but im not 100 on wheres its at? anyone know
> *


la playa is on 8th street homie :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 16 2007, 09:48 AM~9241013
> *la playa is on 8th street homie :biggrin:
> *


just roll down 8th and ill see it? alright cool bro


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 16 2007, 08:55 AM~9241046
> *just roll down 8th and ill see it? alright cool bro
> *


yeah you cant miss it :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 16 2007, 09:58 AM~9241056
> *yeah you cant miss it :biggrin:
> *


appreciate it homeboy!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 16 2007, 08:34 AM~9240928
> *and im off monday brother bud. this is my muffuggin vacation!!! some people go to disney world and some people go to odessa
> *



LMAO !!! I KNOW THA FEELING !! CHEAPER TO C THA HOP THEN 
TO GO C MICKEY !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 16 2007, 10:03 AM~9241084
> *LMAO !!! I KNOW THA FEELING !! CHEAPER TO C THA HOP THEN
> TO GO C MICKEY !!!!! :biggrin:
> *



see you already know !!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*To all the Car Clubs, Solo Ryders, or just all my peeps that are headed to HOEDESSA, Texas this weekend. Be careful, have a safe trip, get drunk, get laid, whatever it is that you do best but most of all enjoy the car show..... 


Good Luck to ESTILO CAR CLUB and everyone else out there.......... 


See you guys when you come back, once again, have a safe trip......*


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 16 2007, 09:34 AM~9240928
> *and im off monday brother bud. this is my muffuggin vacation!!! some people go to disney world and some people go to odessa
> *


summamabitch... damnit that sucks not going...I'll be there next year w/car hopefully with a plaque in the back...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

no te abuites Bud


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 16 2007, 01:38 PM~9242424
> *summamabitch... damnit that sucks not going...I'll be there next year w/car hopefully with a plaque in the back...
> *



you and me both brother!!!! :biggrin: were i go, you go. say the word and im on my way to amarillo. we'll load up the fam in ur dads van


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 16 2007, 02:48 PM~9242878
> *you and me both brother!!!!  :biggrin: were i go, you go. say the word and im on my way to amarillo. we'll load up the fam in ur dads van
> *




hey weit fo me oh neva mind im in San Anto
im loading up the truck in a few to hit the road first thing in the am.
don't forget the Party @ Ed's come get your munch on .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We roll out @ 1pm sat - see ya there !


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill be rollin out in a couple of hours see you there homies :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

we'll b there a whole 10 minute trip better pack my lunch


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

and we're off...be there around noon!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MR. QUIJA 1ST PLACE SUB COMPACT!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT FOR PICS


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY BEST CAR, BEST PAINT, BEST TRUCK, BEST BIKE,


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Nov 19 2007, 02:56 AM~9257887
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BEST CAR, BEST PAINT,  BEST TRUCK, BEST BIKE,
> 
> 
> ...


BEST CAR CLUB ALL YEAR...JK...

CONGRATS BROTHERS


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

One of the best shows we have gone to in a while


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Nov 19 2007, 02:56 AM~9257887
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BEST CAR, BEST PAINT,  BEST TRUCK, BEST BIKE,
> 
> 
> ...


kick ass fam con grats another cake walk :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Nov 19 2007, 02:56 AM~9257887
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BEST CAR, BEST PAINT,  BEST TRUCK, BEST BIKE,
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS!*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CONGRATZ TO THEE ARTISTICS FOR THIER BIG WINS AND TRIKE SWEEPSTAKES!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Nov 19 2007, 02:56 AM~9257887
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BEST CAR, BEST PAINT,  BEST TRUCK, BEST BIKE,
> 
> 
> ...


what? ........congrats....but where the chevy's at?.....lowriding, whuts really going on???


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

k, dont look like i missed anything. :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mår¡þø§å_@Nov 19 2007, 01:20 PM~9259946
> *k, dont look like i missed anything. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 19 2007, 03:16 PM~9259919
> *what? ........congrats....but where the chevy's at?.....lowriding, whuts really going on???
> *


uce and estillo had em on lock!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

thats all i took....

6 halls filed with cars...nice show!

hop took hella long...you can only stand for so long....should of had some bleachers...had it on the main floor!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Those were some nice pics of the Ouija 

Nice meeting you Toro, and nice seeing everyone again from last years show, this years show was awesome...as usual. 

Don't forget to post our Layitlow pic!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 19 2007, 07:33 PM~9261248
> *Those were some nice pics of the Ouija
> 
> Nice meeting you Toro, and nice seeing everyone again from last years show, this years show was awesome...as usual.
> ...


I WANTED A CALENDER...BUT YOU WHERE OFF SOMEWHERE!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 02:05 PM~9260263
> *uce and estillo had em on lock!
> *


YES SIR ESTILO HAD THEM ON LOCK 37 RIDES 2NDBEST TRADITIONAL,2ND BEST BOMB,BEST INTERIOR CAR AND TRUCK WELL DONE ESTILO :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like i missed a good show dam i was gunna go aswell but thought i had better stay at home as the wife was due to drop our lil girl ,she never did so i could have made it ,oh well theres always next year 

so who did what in the hop :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

awsome show cant wait till next year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 02:05 PM~9260263
> *uce and estillo had em on lock!
> *


 :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9262351
> *:0 :yes:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS A GOOD DAY!!! "HALL C" UCE HEAVEN!! FULL OF UCE 

A FULL HALL OF ESTILLO...
ROLLERZ ALWAYS DOING THIER THANG!!

TASTE OF LATIN SHOWED HARD!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

nice pics!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*And As Always another AWASOME Show .can't wait till next year .
also always good seeing the homies
Kita & The U.C.E.Familia,Big Ed.Chuckles,Toro,Lowrider Scene,Brown Impressions C.C.,Extazy C.C.,Thee Artistics,Solitos, Dallas LowRiders, Majestics,and the list goes on *


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

2 things

Where's the LIL pic?

Who did what in the hop?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Nov 19 2007, 07:28 PM~9262123
> *YES SIR ESTILO HAD THEM ON LOCK 37 RIDES 2NDBEST TRADITIONAL,2ND BEST BOMB,BEST INTERIOR CAR AND TRUCK WELL DONE ESTILO :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 20 2007, 09:55 AM~9265641
> *And As Always another AWASOME Show .can't wait till next year .
> also always good seeing the homies
> Kita & The U.C.E.Familia,Big Ed.Chuckles,Toro,Lowrider Scene,Brown Impressions C.C.,Extazy C.C.,Thee Artistics,Solitos, Dallas LowRiders, Majestics,and the list goes on
> *


It was great meeting you homie and meeting my homies from Layitlow and el pinche Toro .... whats up homie :wave: we will be back next year for sure .......


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

Hell yeah. Estilio was the shit. Look how Old School New Mexico puts it down! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 20 2007, 09:55 AM~9265641
> *And As Always another AWASOME Show .can't wait till next year .
> also always good seeing the homies
> Kita & The U.C.E.Familia,Big Ed.Chuckles,Toro,Lowrider Scene,Brown Impressions C.C.,Extazy C.C.,Thee Artistics,Solitos, Dallas LowRiders, Majestics,and the list goes on
> *



whats up homeboy , it sure was a great show this year. see u next year!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey, The guys from Impalas Magazine wanted me to let everybody know that we had a great time in Odessa, it was a blast. Also that they just left arizona and Toro will post up pics from the show tomorrow! 
Thanks to all who Showed us love and support at the show!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 20 2007, 02:35 PM~9267073
> *whats up homeboy , it sure was a great show this year. see u next year!
> *


where were you hiding...i was looking for ya.....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 02:12 PM~9267369
> *where were you hiding...i was looking for ya.....
> *


i was there bro. u didnt go to the LIL pic???? me and my girl was toros booth most of the day.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*The 2 p.m.picture that not everybody was there later on another one was taken from my understanding*


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 20 2007, 12:31 PM~9267504
> *i was there bro. u didnt go to the LIL pic???? me and my girl was toros booth most of the day.
> *


hey how is your girl doing, I have a great picture of her and i in the booth goofing off! did you guys have a blast???


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2007, 02:35 PM~9267532
> *hey how is your girl doing, I have a great picture of her and i in the booth goofing off! did you guys have a blast???
> *


yeah ur gonna have to send me that pic. hell yeah we had a great time.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 20 2007, 12:36 PM~9267544
> *yeah ur gonna have to send me that pic. hell yeah we had a great time.
> *


Good I am Glad. Thanks For showing love at the booth by the way!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

not a problem


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

man, i just came back. great show once again.. off the hook. i will be postin some of the pics as soon as i start downloadin them :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

What up homies just got my pics uploaded. Did'nt get as many as I wanted batteries went out and I was'nt about to leave the show to go get some. I was having to much fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=518&i=tejano2007054rg7.jpg][IMG]


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Hooked up my Homies from Dominanace CC first, I got more I'll post in a few hours from now check back. :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Nov 20 2007, 11:36 AM~9266684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That how we roll in style and as a family ESTILO #1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

* ROLLERZ ONLY PUTTIN IT DOWN IN ODESSA

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/odessa2021.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


HERE'S SOME LOVE THE HATERZ!!!

*


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*HERE'S SOME LOVE FOR THE HATERZ!!!

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/odessa2021.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2007, 02:11 PM~9267364
> *Hey, The guys from Impalas Magazine wanted me to let everybody know that we had a great time in Odessa, it was a blast. Also that they just left arizona and Toro will post up pics from the show tomorrow!
> Thanks to all who Showed us love and support at the show!
> *


IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU AND THE IMPALAS CREW!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 20 2007, 01:31 PM~9267506
> *The 2 p.m.picture that not everybody was there  later on another one was taken from my understanding
> 
> 
> ...



no wonder i was the only one coverin the hop.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

[IMG


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

That's all for tonight I'll get some more tomorrow. I still have more of building G and outside before the camera went dead.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics joe :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 21 2007, 06:32 AM~9272760
> *nice pics joe :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Tony I'll get more tonight and tomorrow when your in Pecos. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 21 2007, 07:30 AM~9272917
> *Thanks Tony I'll get more tonight and tomorrow when your in Pecos. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 21 2007, 07:41 AM~9272954
> *:angry:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 19 2007, 06:33 PM~9261248
> *Those were some nice pics of the Ouija
> 
> Nice meeting you Toro, and nice seeing everyone again from last years show, this years show was awesome...as usual.
> ...


thank you MsDani for letting me take some pics.....I had a great time at the show and I will be returning next year.....thanks to Nick for letting us be a part of this show and the Odessa show was the last show we were attending to put in the premier issue of Impalas Magazine..and thanks to everyone that helped make this show and us being part of it a success.....thanks to Uce, RO, Diamond D, Taste of Latin car club, and well...damn..the list is sooooo long, but my hat is tipped and a ton of thanks to each and everyone out there.....I'll be posting up some pics soon....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up homie Gotti?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2007, 10:23 AM~9273459
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up homie Gotti?
> *


Toro whats up carnal :cheesy: Glad you got home safe homie ...... 

Was a great show huh? man I won't miss it for sure from now on I had fun it was great meeting you carnal.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 21 2007, 10:28 AM~9273479
> *Toro whats up carnal  :cheesy:  Glad you got home safe homie ......
> 
> Was a great show huh? man I won't miss it for sure from now on I had fun it was great meeting you carnal.......
> *


 :biggrin: .....I had an awesome time homie....it was great meeting you and the rest of the club....I'm gonna have to get an Impalas Magazine plaque like the Solitos plaque you had...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2007, 10:35 AM~9273531
> *:biggrin: .....I had an awesome time homie....it was great meeting you and the rest of the club....I'm gonna have to get an Impalas Magazine plaque like the Solitos plaque you had...
> *


Our SolitoS plaque became pretty famous down there lol ..... but yeah homie you need to get one carnal.... thats the big boys necklace lol


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanx to nick for hookin me up....I had a great time meeting all the new friends and reuniting with the old.....wus up kita from uce ...it was a pleasure to see yall out there... dallas lowriders c.c. Thanx for the support......and uce thanx for damn near buyin all my videos......and last but not least the homie dirty sanchez from the big M for making the whole texas connect possible.....and all the other Majestic members who showed up in odessa..had a fun time with you brothers.....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like I missed a good show.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MAD PROPS TO...

*and UCE*

Yall definitely out shined. Mad props and much luv. 

   






-Artistics


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 04:36 PM~9276594
> *MAD PROPS TO...
> 
> and UCE
> ...


THANKS HOMIE  DOIN IT WITH STYLE :thumbsup: ESTILO


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

I want to thank MsDani for taking a picture with my regal.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 21 2007, 10:43 PM~9279013
> *And we would also like to thank her for posing with our plaque her and her homegirl La Princess</span>*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 21 2007, 12:18 PM~9274323
> *Thanx to nick for hookin me up....I had a great time meeting all the new friends and reuniting with the old.....wus up kita from uce ...it was a pleasure to see yall out there... dallas lowriders c.c. Thanx for the support......and uce thanx for damn near buyin all my videos......and last but not least the homie dirty sanchez from the big M for making the whole texas connect possible.....and all the other Majestic members who showed up in odessa..had a fun time with you brothers.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALREADY!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice show guys.. i will hopefully will be moving down to Midland/oddessa next summer.. Some of my family is already there , i think i my bro went to the show...


If I still have my lowlow i will bring it down otherwise I will build or get a new one... hoping for yall to show me around..


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2007, 04:36 PM~9276594
> *MAD PROPS TO...
> 
> and UCE
> ...



Thanks for the props homie. Much Luv Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sugardaddy


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Nov 21 2007, 11:12 PM~9279605
> *Nice show guys.. i will hopefully will be moving down to Midland/oddessa next summer.. Some of my family is already there , i think i my bro went to the show...
> If I still have my lowlow i will bring it down otherwise I will build or get a new one...  hoping for yall to show me around..
> *


Hit me up when you move down here we can show you around Odessa. :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Nov 21 2007, 11:12 PM~9279605
> *Nice show guys.. i will hopefully will be moving down to Midland/oddessa next summer.. Some of my family is already there , i think i my bro went to the show...
> If I still have my lowlow i will bring it down otherwise I will build or get a new one...  hoping for yall to show me around..
> *


Hit me up when you move down here we can show you around Odessa. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

any pics of the hop!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i got a question about set up is it always like that or was there a lac of man power this year,....?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2007, 03:28 PM~9276554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

u got alot of nice pics joe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*FIRME PICS*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 25 2007, 06:23 PM~9302440
> *FIRME PICS
> *


x2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

POCOS PERO LOCOS !!!! CAN'T LEAVE US OUT HOMIES !!!
DALLAS LOWRIDERS HELD ON STRONG !!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 22 2007, 10:22 AM~9281628
> *Hit me up when you move down here we can show you around Odessa. :biggrin:
> *



for sure homie.. i heard there is a cruise spot every weekend... I saw some lowlows in december when i was there, just parked in the yards :biggrin: ... I'll be there though :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

So who did what in the hop? Inches I mean...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 21 2007, 09:43 PM~9279013
> *I want to thank MsDani for taking a picture with my regal.
> 
> *


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Nov 26 2007, 10:42 PM~9313758
> *for sure homie.. i heard there is a cruise spot every weekend... I  saw some lowlows in december when i was there, just parked in the yards  :biggrin: ... I'll be there though  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Clements St. that's the spot.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 27 2007, 08:39 PM~9320199
> *:thumbsup: Clements St. that's the spot.
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 28 2007, 08:27 AM~9323315
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAVE A GREAT DAY.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 28 2007, 08:27 AM~9323315
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAVE A GREAT DAY.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2007, 05:28 PM~9276554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 4 2007, 10:54 PM~9376466
> *VERY NICE
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

NEXT YEAR I WILL GO


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 4 2007, 10:57 PM~9376504
> *NEXT YEAR I WILL GO
> *


you better...we got some Coronas to drink in Tejas.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 10:58 PM~9376521
> *you better...we got some Coronas to drink in Tejas.....
> *



i dont drink coronas.... i will have a bottle of jose or 1800 ready to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 4 2007, 11:06 PM~9376623
> *i dont drink coronas....  i will have a bottle of jose or 1800 ready to go.  :thumbsup:
> *


Espolon....we'll drink a bottle of Espolon


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9376699
> *Espolon....we'll drink a bottle of Espolon
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Didn't you all learn anything at Los Magnificos Car Show. It's Cavalino Tequila that rocks.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2007, 04:02 PM~9381464
> *Didn't you all learn anything at Los Magnificos Car Show.  It's Cavalino Tequila that rocks.......
> *



i did not get a chance to drink it.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

We'll have to save a bottle for the next Austin show.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2007, 09:00 PM~9384128
> *We'll have to save a bottle for the next Austin show.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

